# happy easter microskiff inshore report 4/4



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

was lucky enough to space my work out thursday and friday in order to get out on the late afternoon low tide bite   started thursday afternoon with my neighbor "skip" when we rolled up to the ramp and saw that fellow forum member "strike III"  aka:mike had the same idea   tried throwing plastic and skip tried the dead shrimp due to the fact that he's not really a lure fisherman    had no takers and with the sun getting a little bit lower in the sky by the minute i decided to net some muds-n- mullet in a last ditch effort to save the day and ended up breaking the same part on the trolling motor i broke last week   but still managed a few live one's so we chilled out at this one spot that normally produces but nadda   with the sun all but gone it was time to head for the ramp and wouldnt you know that 300 yards from the ramp my motor decides to call it quits    evidently misjudging how much fuel you have can result in this type  of  thing happening  :-[  :  so here we are with no fish, no gas, and a busted troller   some days you just cant win!!
friday i huff it alone , with a full tank of fuel of course and a repaired troller thanks to charlie over at t.m.s. of jax. for restocking me with parts   so good to go i   start pounding the creeks with only a few small reds to show for my efforts when  i suddenly remember strike III telling about this thick school of decent reds he ran into the day before so i go to investigate and sure enough they are there and willing to play  [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]








[/img]







[/img]
a couple of nice mid slot reds, thanks mike !! 
saturday found me with my best girl looking for some late afternoon reds , not much to tell here, i scored a few lower slots and a half decent 18" trout other than that it was a great day just being out there  







[/img]
easter sunday found me and cami hitting the water at 7 sharp, turned into the ramp and saw i'm the only one here  :-? we proceed south to a bunch of bars that always hold fish during a falling tide and this time was no exception with the only exception being  the small trout and rat red i landed didnt get photo'd but thats not the only thing that was  biting this morning, seems the noseeums were feeling a bit hungry too and were trying they're best to make us the meal    







[/img]
those nasty things almost had me on the phone crying out for my mommy   ;D but suddenly my frustrations are forgotten when i got the feeling that my slayer jig and fishbites paddle tail was under attack and sure enough the battle is on !! guess who won   ;D







[/img]
headed further south from there to another spot and within' minutes cami's hooked up to a nice mid slotter but for some reason we lost the pic  :-/ :-? :'(
not a problem though cause she caught more 







[/img]

and so did i   ;D








[/img]

and then we both did  








[/img]

after that the bite slowed so we're mobile again , rolled up on  another trusted spot i cherish dearly and nailed quite a  few just under and just barely slotter's where at one point i went 4 for 4 all on the slayer jig/fishbites combos, heres a pic of one of the 4 for 4 specials i had  ;D








[/img]

then one of the last ones before it was time to head over to mom's for dinner, notice the rod tip in my mouth, yep he broke it but its all good cause i just got it and its got warranty   ;D 








[/img]
well thats the end of another great easter holiday, hope everyones was just as great, next week we'll ( me and my brother) most likely be fishing the spot tourney looking to win cash and some bragging rights all the while we help out our troubled youth. untill next time ....tight lines


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Now it seems NE FL fishing is getting back to normal. I fished Beach Blvd on Saturday morning and finally got the skunk out of my boat with three reds and a couple of nice near misses on topwater.

Mark, any interest in fishing the FS board Wed night tourney out of Beach Blvd this coming Wed night? Arti's only and they prefer a live weigh-in.

Mike


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

mike, this wednesday isnt looking good but i'm definitely interested, how bouts next wed?


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> mike, this wednesday isnt looking good but i'm definitely interested, how bouts next wed?


I think next week is at Lions Club or Sister's Creek. I might do Sister's but Lions Club is too far for me.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice fish man. What kind of boat is that in the pictures?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

always have great reports ;D .... thanks much -anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Nice fish man.  What kind of boat is that in the pictures?


 thanks guys   the boat in the pictures? thats the fin & feather low tide custom   actually it's called a fin & feather... the "low tide custom" i added myself   ;D







[/img]







[/img]







][/img]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

call it whatever you want...i call it schweeeeeeet , -anytide


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a fine report. We're seeing plenty of fish in the creeks up north too. Just started at the end of the week  along with a bountiful no-see-um hatch.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like you got them dialed in now.


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

Great Report! Now I know why I couldn't find any fish....you already filled them up! See ya around PV.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks fellas  it was nice to finally start catching them in numbers unlike previous trips where we were only seeing one or two decent fish and in rare circumstances none at all  which anyone who's been following my reports knows thats rare  ;D well you cant win them all but them damn noseeums sure had me in a fit on sunday morning


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You would think all that cold would have knocked down the gnats a notch or two, but last time I was out if was almost unbearable too...weird. Anyway, nice catching! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

